# Hoosier Indoor 3D Challenge



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Does anyone have any info on when and where the shoots are at this year?


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Curious about that myself?


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

I heard that Girt's will hold the first one this year sometime in late Jan.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Girts 1 st leg. Jan 26&27. Club House 2 nd leg Feb. 16&17 [ ? ] .Bassand Bucks 3rd leg March 30 &31. Not 100% on Club House.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks Doug! I talked to Dennis Irvine about it but he wasn't sure about the dates. I'm headed to Bass and Bucks this weekend to find out more about it and also to gt info on spot league shoots. With my local shop closing I'm not sure if there's going to be any spot shoots around Wardaw area and I won't be going to Albertson's, I don't like shooting with a handicap. I prefer to score exactly what I shoot. It makes it fair to everyone there and prevents any sandbagging!!


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

Great those are fun shoots


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DCS07flstc (Jun 16, 2011)

So if you place in these shoots do you get trophy or just for the fun of it?


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

DCS07flstc said:


> So if you place in these shoots do you get trophy or just for the fun of it?


Last year only the overall winner got a coat.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

does it cost the same to shoot semi pro or pro class as the other classes?


----------



## OhioMike (May 27, 2008)

Which Girts location will this shoot be at?


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

OhioMike said:


> Which Girts location will this shoot be at?


Downtown Anderson


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

what are the dates and time on these 3 shoots . location and classes that they will set up for . Im from west central ohio


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

it is a ibo qualifier so they will have all classes, you have to call and get a shoot time. you can get any time you want as long as there not full. bass and bucks is in wabash, girts is in anderson, if you call bass and bucks they can give u more detailed info. there number is 260-569-1853. wish i could help you more. merry christmas and happy new year!!


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

thanks i will call


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

TTT. Need to let everybody know , this is a awsome shoot.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Okay here are the confirmed date GIrtz is January 25th through the 27th the clubhouse February 15th through the 17th bass in bucks March 22nd through the 24th


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

This got to the 3 r/d page, got to keep it up top


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

hdrat said:


> This got to the 3 r/d page, got to keep it up top


Thanks Doug! I can't wait to shoot some foam Saturday in MI then go to Cree Lake on the way back


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

gotta call today and set up some times for me and my buds. we dont ever win but we take our Ivanhoe bets very serious.


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

Does anyone have Girtz phone number I want to call on time slots


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Girts

765 644 7113


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

thanks for the help


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Bump for Girt's Archery and Outfitters 2 Locations to serve you!!!!!


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

I hope to make it..


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

rock77 said:


> Bump for Girt's Archery and Outfitters 2 Locations to serve you!!!!!


how have you been? how was your hunting season? are you going to shoot the indoor challenge!!


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

baird794 said:


> how have you been? how was your hunting season? are you going to shoot the indoor challenge!!


Probably not sent ya a PM.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Ttt. Need to get all the shooters we can. Great shoot


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

who is shooting saturday at 9 am see you there


----------



## alphamax4 (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyone know what it cost to shoot

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

$25.00. Or. $30.00 not sure. But one of the two


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

30.00


----------



## Mr. Stickem (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm set up for Friday @ 7:00 p.m. Hope everyone can come shoot this weekend!


----------



## alphamax4 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

dgirt said:


> I hope to make it..


lol

I wish I could shoot it!!!

Maybe I will....don't tell my wife 

With her bow....


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

30 dollars to shoot it 15 dollars for youth and 15 dollars to shoot it for fun


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Good luck to everyone this weekend


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

Any idea when/where results will be posted?


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats my ?. Where do you guys think the scores will be posted?


----------



## Hulburt5 (Nov 19, 2005)

They usually post them on Girts website and Bass and Bucks website


----------



## alphamax4 (Dec 26, 2009)

Any one know the times for the shoot at the club house 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

has anyone seen any scores posted yet.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Nothin yet


----------



## alphamax4 (Dec 26, 2009)

Fri/ 7 , sat/ 9,1,5 sun/ 9, 1 if any one else was wanting to know the times for the club house 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LINECUTTERS (Mar 20, 2004)

The Club house will shoot on Friday the 15th at 7am, Saturday the 16th at 9am, 1pm, 5pm, and Sunday 17th at 9am, 1pm.

Hope to see all of you there,

Thanks Greg


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Scores are posted on the Girt's website


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would just to thank the Guys at Girts for putting on a good shoot last weekend. Round one is over. Looking forward to shooting at the Clubhouse next.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

results..

http://www.girtsarchery.com/results.html


----------

